# need help. Rear doors are stuck closed



## matt (Aug 19, 2014)

I recently took off my two rear exterior door handles and shut and locked the doors. Now i can not get my doors open. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you tried locking and unlocking the doors before trying the inside handles? If this doesn't work you must have the childproof locks activated, which means the inside door handles won't open the doors and since you have removed the only handles that will work, you have created a real problem and may have to seek a professional to get the doors to open?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Did you try unlocking the car from the switch on the console yet? You should be able to unlock them using the FOB. I would think either should override the childproof locks.


----------



## matt (Aug 19, 2014)

Ive tried unlocking from counsel and my remote and neither has worked. I dont believe that my safety locks were on. Ive never turned them on.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Just below the window controls on the driver door there is a switch for window lock out. I believe that also controls locking and unlocking of the doors. Make sure that is not depressed.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You re-installed the door handles improperly. The part of the handle opposite the lever never fully clipped into the handle rod mechanism. I've encountered this problem before while wrapping cars, take the handle off, and re-install it. Usually what happens is the mechanism un-clips from the door panel, so when you shove the handle back in, it doesn't grab the mechanism and lock into place.


----------



## jusmove (Sep 19, 2016)

What is the resolution for this thread? I took my handles off as well and closed the doors. Trying to open them.


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

The Cruze uses a euro-style door handle. The rear of the handle hooks over a small lever which operates the latch. With the exterior handle removed, you should be able to get your pinkie finger in the hole where the rear of the handle goes in and feel the lever that the handle pulls. You might have to use some kind of hook tool (maybe a bent coat hanger) in that hole to reach the lever if it's too far in. Pull the lever toward you and it should release the latch.


----------

